# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Rrënojnë shkolla për të ngritur kisha

## Sabriu

Paraqet, *Sabri Selmani*

Rrënojnë hapësira universitare e shkollore për të ngritur kisha e katedrala. Dy ngrehina religjioze politike - provokative e të dhunshme.

Nga: *Salih Kabashi*

Një kishë ortodokse e një katedralë përmasash piramidale në qytetin ku pothuajse nuk ka ortodoksë dhe ku jeton një pakicë krejtësisht e vogël katolikësh.

Të dyjat të ndërtuara pa asnjë procedurë ligjore, pa asnjë respekt prone të tjetërkujt, pa leje ndërtimi, krejtësisht dhunshëm dhe me paratë e atyre që kurrë nuk do t'u hyjnë në punë as njëra as tjetra.

Serbia millosheviqiane e pat ngritur kishën në hapësirat universitare, ndërkohë që katedralja po ngritet në vendin ku Prishtina kishte gjimnazin e famshëm të saj.

Paratë për ndërtimin e kishës ortodokse, Serbia i siguroi me plaçkitjen me dhunë dhe të reketit mujor nga të gjithë shqiptarët e besimit islam në Prishtinë.

Ndërkohë katedralja pokështu po ndërtohet me paratë e shqiptarëve muslimanë, të cilëve me këtë rast po u zhvasin paranë me dredhi e mashtrime...

Ndërtimi i kishës ortodokse ishte një provokacion serb. Me të Serbia donte të tregonte se e kujt është Kosova.

Katedrala në ndërtim pokështu është një provokacion i fundamentalistëve katolikë dhe i disa naivëve, pallavraxhinj dhe shtirakë shqiptarë.

Kishën ortodokse serbe në afërsi të Bibliotekës Universitare e patën paralajmërur dhe inkurajuar intelektualë të mëdhenj serb, të cilët donin që Kosova të kishte aq kisha sa kishte ajo banorë ortodoksë.

Katedrala në Prishtinë, është paralajmëruar pokështu nga disa intelektualë, kësaj radhe shqiptarë që vetëm një dekadë më parë deklaroheshin më ateistë se Marksi e Engelsi bashkë. Qëllimi i këtyre të fundit ishte të mashtronte shqiptarët e Kosovës se gjoja ajo për t'u bërë e pavarur dhe për të qenë evropiane duhet më parë të bëhet katolike...

Kisha stërmadhe ortodokse në kryeqytetin e Kosovës ishte një monument për nder të satrapit më të madh të Evropës pas luftës së dytë botërore.
Mega-katedralja që fshiu nga faqja e dheut një shkollë dhe që dëshiron të fshijë nga memoria kombëtare edhe një histori të iluminizmi kosovar, u nis si një monument që donte t'i ngriste vetes bashkëqeverisësi shumëvjeçar i Millosheviqit në Kosovë.

Frymëzuesi i ndërtimit të kishës ortodokse në Prishtinë dhe i shumë kishave nëpër Kosovë, ku gjatë historisë nuk kishte pasur kurrë të tilla, vdiq e shkoi për turp duke lënë shkretë projektin e tij hegjemonist si dhe duke lënë bosh shumë nga binatë e tij religjioze të ngritura në tokë të tjetërkujt.

Frymëzuesin e ndërtimit të katedrales katolike në Prishtinë, në ceremoninë e hedhjes së baltës së themelit, e patën sjellë për krahësh. Aty ai pat nisur një fjalim, të cilin nuk pat mundur ta përfundonte, jo vetëm për shkak të erës që frynte dhe ia merrte fjalët e tij, por edhe për shkak të ngjirjes së zërit dhe të kollitjes ngulfatëse, të cilat ishin isharete të sigurta të largimit të tij të shpejt e përfundimtar jo vetëm nga postet e shumta që mbante, po edhe nga vetë kjo dynja. Dhe ai, pas pak javësh, edhe pat ikur. Për gjynah dhe - pa lavdi. Mbas tij mbeti një vepër e e nisur e sherr-budallenjve joevropianë, e gjoja intelektualëve të Prishtinës.

E përbashkëta e parë e dy godinave religjioze në Prishtinë, ortodokse e katolike, është se që të dyja janë ndërtuar dhe po ndërtohen në tokën e huaj. E përbashkëta tjetër është se që të dyja janë ngrehina politike. Duke dashur të dëshmojnë për diçka, të dyja këto bina të ndërtuara me para të zhvatura nga shqiptarët, nuk paraqesin gjë tjetër pos dëshmi të rrejshme. Natyrisht se janë edhe dëshmi të shkeljes së ligjeve të një vendi, të uzurpimeve pa leje dhe shëmtim e gjymtim i një vendi që edhe me kushtetutë është proklamuar republikan dhe evropian.

Kiel-Gjermani

----------


## martini1984

> Paraqet, *Sabri Selmani*
> 
> Rrënojnë hapësira universitare e shkollore për të ngritur kisha e katedrala. Dy ngrehina religjioze politike - provokative e të dhunshme.
> 
> Nga: *Salih Kabashi*
> 
> Një kishë ortodokse e një katedralë përmasash piramidale në qytetin ku pothuajse nuk ka ortodoksë dhe ku jeton një pakicë krejtësisht e vogël katolikësh.
> 
> Të dyjat të ndërtuara pa asnjë procedurë ligjore, pa asnjë respekt prone të tjetërkujt, pa leje ndërtimi, krejtësisht dhunshëm dhe me paratë e atyre që kurrë nuk do t'u hyjnë në punë as njëra as tjetra.
> ...


ti ke fat qe jeton ne perendim,or Sabah,Sabri,Selman.Ver ndonje video si ai kafsha qe pelliste ne varr,ne Xhami.Or felliqesire.
Ju plehra..
Je i skeduar ne BRD,o kafshe.

----------


## Sabriu

> ti ke fat qe jeton ne perendim,or Sabah,Sabri,Selman.Ver ndonje video si ai kafsha qe pelliste ne varr,ne Xhami.Or felliqesire.
> Ju plehra..
> Je i skeduar ne BRD,o kafshe.

----------


## gerrard73

*Duhet te ju vije turp per videon qe keni sjelle. Ajo video ju ben thirrje muslimaneve te ngriten. Te ngriten kunder kujt?? Te ngriten kunder shqiptareve te tjere? Kjo eshte nje video destabilizuese dhe luftenxitese.*

----------


## Rina_87

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BwfN80g9C0


Ky melosi me tinguj orientale te fut ne dh_e_ te gjalle, sa dhimbshem tingellon  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ^AngeL^

Tani te ndertohet Kishe ne vendet arsimore apo shendetsore dhe ku di gje une seshte shume e hijshme.
por nuk jam kunder te kete nje kishe ne kosove, ka kosovar qe falen naten per mos ti pare njeri qe jane katolik sepse i shofin ndryshe shoqeria apo fqinjte per rreth.

----------


## Rina_87

> Tani te ndertohet Kishe ne vendet arsimore apo shendetsore dhe ku di gje une seshte shume e hijshme.
> por nuk jam kunder te kete nje kishe ne kosove, ka kosovar qe falen naten per mos ti pare njeri qe jane katolik sepse i shofin ndryshe shoqeria apo fqinjte per rreth.


Ajo kisha ortodokse serbe eshte e vertete qe nuk e ka vendin aty (eshte e ndertuar afer kompleksit universitar te Prishtines) sepse eshte ndertuar nga regjimi i Milloshevicit dhe ka pasur prapavije politike dhe ekspasioniste ndertimi i saj.

Kurse katedralja katolike nuk e di pse u eshte bere hale ne sy disave, kur ajo dihet qe po ndertohet nga shqiptaret dhe me lejen e Qeverise se Kosoves.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Ku mund te ndihmojme per ngritjen e kesaj kishe ekonomikisht?
Ortodokse e Katolike duhet te jete e gjithe Kosova ashtu si dikur, para epidemise se 1400-es, jo vetem serbet qe kane te drejte te falen ne territorin shqiptar te kosoves por cdo ortodoks apo katolik mund ta beje kete, KOSOVA eshte "PRONE ORTODOKSO-KATOLIKE" Zoti e bekoi si te tille, zoterinj turq shqipfoles. Nje kishe me shume eshte nje paqe me shume, nje shprese me shume, nje copez Shqiperi me shume. Ortodokaset ne Kosove duhet te ringjallen, po ashtu dhe katoliket. terrori qe ushtruan serbet mbi kosoven ishte nje GABIM jo i ortodoksise, por i trurit te mukur e disa koketrasheve serbe qe rrugetuan popullin serb ne kete krim. ka ardhur koha qe te harrohet e kaluara edhe pse e fresket. e ardhmja e kosoves eshte kristianizmi dhe per kete duhet te luftojne ta bejne vete shqiptaret e kosoves. Kisha sjell paqe te pakten me teper se xhamia, ja shihni perendimin dhe besoheni se Zoti i ka dhene me shume.

----------


## drague

hajde GURI se un kam pushim :shkelje syri:

----------


## ^AngeL^

> Ku mund te ndihmojme per ngritjen e kesaj kishe ekonomikisht?
> Ortodokse e Katolike duhet te jete e gjithe Kosova ashtu si dikur, para epidemise se 1400-es, jo vetem serbet qe kane te drejte te falen ne territorin shqiptar te kosoves por cdo ortodoks apo katolik mund ta beje kete, KOSOVA eshte "PRONE ORTODOKSO-KATOLIKE" Zoti e bekoi si te tille, zoterinj turq shqipfoles. Nje kishe me shume eshte nje paqe me shume, nje shprese me shume, nje copez Shqiperi me shume. Ortodokaset ne Kosove duhet te ringjallen, po ashtu dhe katoliket. terrori qe ushtruan serbet mbi kosoven ishte nje GABIM jo i ortodoksise, por i trurit te mukur e disa koketrasheve serbe qe rrugetuan popullin serb ne kete krim. ka ardhur koha qe te harrohet e kaluara edhe pse e fresket. e ardhmja e kosoves eshte kristianizmi dhe per kete duhet te luftojne ta bejne vete shqiptaret e kosoves. Kisha sjell paqe te pakten me teper se xhamia, ja shihni perendimin dhe besoheni se Zoti i ka dhene me shume.


I ke rene shume gjate shoku ti, keta nuk shofin pertej Islamit, as qe ja kane idene per historine e shqiperise apo kosoves, mendojne se ka qene gjithmone Islam se e ka shkru Allahu n'kuran. cudi qe se ke lexuar ti  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Guri i Kuq

> Ajo kisha ortodokse serbe eshte e vertete qe nuk e ka vendin aty (eshte e ndertuar afer kompleksit universitar te Prishtines) sepse eshte ndertuar nga regjimi i Milloshevicit dhe ka pasur prapavije politike dhe ekspasioniste ndertimi i saj.
> 
> Kurse katedralja katolike nuk e di pse u eshte bere hale ne sy disave, kur ajo dihet qe po ndertohet nga shqiptaret dhe me lejen e Qeverise se Kosoves.


----------
Rina 87,
Shume sakt,thjeshte e ne menyre te kulturuare ke bere sintezen e gjithe kesaj corbe te ziere, ku ta di per  te saten here, nga ata qe nuk duane te shohin dallimin e madh te epokave.
Jo pa qellim politik shume percares e denigrues per shqiptaret dhe Kosoven,ngritet ky problem i pa kene,me te vetmin qellim shume te mbrapsht;-barazimin e epokes se satrapit Milloshevic dhe epoken e rindesit te madh shqiptar,themeluesit te identitetit shtetror te Kosoves Dr.Ibrahim Rugova.
Ketu e vetem ky, eshte qellimi i ketij pamfleti me te ri,qe thene te drejten nuk paraqet e as nuk thot gja tjeter,pervece se perserite shpifjet e koalicionit tashme shume te qarte te talebaneve ultra-radikal dhe nomenklatures me te erret neokomuniste kosovare.
Eshte per t`u habite se sa i frigohen Dr.Rugoves edhe per se vdekuri, keto dy kategori pseudo-patriotesh..!

----------


## Sabriu

[QUOTE=Guri i Kuq;2384125]----------
Rina 87,
Shume sakt,thjeshte e ne menyre te kulturuare ke bere sintezen e gjithe kesaj corbe te ziere, ku ta di per  te saten here, nga ata qe nuk duane te shohin dallimin e madh te epokave.
Jo pa qellim politik shume percares e denigrues per shqiptaret dhe Kosoven,ngritet ky problem i pa kene,me te vetmin qellim shume te mbrapsht;-barazimin e epokes se satrapit Milloshevic dhe epoken e rindesit te madh shqiptar,themeluesit te identitetit shtetror te Kosoves Dr.Ibrahim Rugova.
Ketu e vetem ky, eshte qellimi i ketij pamfleti me te ri,qe thene te drejten nuk paraqet e as nuk thot gja tjeter,pervece se perserite shpifjet e koalicionit tashme shume te qarte te talebaneve ultra-radikal dhe nomenklatures me te erret neokomuniste kosovare.
Eshte per t`u habite se sa i frigohen Dr.Rugoves edhe per se vdekuri, keto dy kategori pseudo-patriotesh..![/QUOTE

Wes Selamu Alejkum !

----------


## Milkway

> Ku mund te ndihmojme per ngritjen e kesaj kishe ekonomikisht?
> Ortodokse e Katolike duhet te jete e gjithe Kosova ashtu si dikur, para epidemise se 1400-es, jo vetem serbet qe kane te drejte te falen ne territorin shqiptar te kosoves por cdo ortodoks apo katolik mund ta beje kete, KOSOVA eshte "PRONE ORTODOKSO-KATOLIKE" Zoti e bekoi si te tille, zoterinj turq shqipfoles. Nje kishe me shume eshte nje paqe me shume, nje shprese me shume, nje copez Shqiperi me shume. Ortodokaset ne Kosove duhet te ringjallen, po ashtu dhe katoliket. terrori qe ushtruan serbet mbi kosoven ishte nje GABIM jo i ortodoksise, por i trurit te mukur e disa koketrasheve serbe qe rrugetuan popullin serb ne kete krim. ka ardhur koha qe te harrohet e kaluara edhe pse e fresket. e ardhmja e kosoves eshte kristianizmi dhe per kete duhet te luftojne ta bejne vete shqiptaret e kosoves. Kisha sjell paqe te pakten me teper se xhamia, ja shihni perendimin dhe besoheni se Zoti i ka dhene me shume.


Hajde mene hajde , nime sa e pate IQ ??? 

Pse spo i prishni shkollat si gjimnazin dhe ndertoni katedrale ??? Ose edhe ma mire hyni UP e prishni se ma mire me pas katedrale se sa shkolla e universitete . 

Ose si thua ti me u kthy ne katolikcizem para 1400-tes , a kan te drejte paganistat me kerku mu kthy para 2000 vjetve ne paganizem se edhe ateher ajo ka qen Iliri.

----------


## ^AngeL^

> Hajde mene hajde , nime sa e pate IQ ??? 
> 
> Pse spo i prishni shkollat si gjimnazin dhe ndertoni katedrale ??? Ose edhe ma mire hyni UP e prishni se ma mire me pas katedrale se sa shkolla e universitete . 
> 
> Ose si thua ti me u kthy ne katolikcizem para 1400-tes , a kan te drejte paganistat me kerku mu kthy para 2000 vjetve ne paganizem se edhe ateher ajo ka qen Iliri.


chill man, s'eshte qe i frekuentoni shume shkollat, veni ne xhami 5 her ne dite, pse qaheni skeni kohe per te vajtur ne shkolle as per te mesuar, e keni perqindjen me te ulet te arsimit ne kosove, nuk ju len feja me ec para.

----------


## Milkway

> chill man, s'eshte qe i frekuentoni shume shkollat, veni ne xhami 5 her ne dite, pse qaheni skeni kohe per te vajtur ne shkolle as per te mesuar, e keni perqindjen me te ulet te arsimit ne kosove, nuk ju len feja me ec para.


Mos fol prej Hanes , kur sdi mbylle me mire . 

Nuk lene kushtet e jetes oo zoteri e jo feja , nuk shkojn ata qe skan as 1 euro nje dite per jetese , nuk shkojn femija e ushtarve te UQK-se qe jane te lanun mas dore , dhe jo per shkak te fes .

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Ah,mor Sabri Selmani,nuk di njeri kend te qaj ma pare..
Te kam pas konsideruar si njeri qe merret me pune te fese,besimit e te zotit(Jovit),dhe keto punet e (Bovit) ia e ka lane te zoteve te punes....historianeve,qeveritareve dhe laikeve.
Po c`tu desht te peshtillesh me celulat e MLK(markesist-leninisteve te Kosoves ne perendim) dhe fundamentalisteve,qe kane mbete per fat te keq me sahat te para 30 vitesh...?
Kujt i sherben kjo propagande ultra-radikale fetare anti shqiptare, pervece se armiqeve te Shqiperise e te Kosoves ?
Si mendoni t`a ndertojme Kosoven me kete radikalizem te cmendur pro-arab e taleban ?
Cili eshte qellimi perfundimtar i kesaj cmendurie anti perendimore e anti -kristiane,kur kemi qene,jemi dhe pergjithemone do te jemi pjese e civilizimit evroperendimor,vend i tolerances dhe mirebesimit vellazeror te ndersjellet fetar ?
Cka parashikoni per ata qe jane vellazen te nje gjaku e qe shkojne njeri ne xhami e tjetri ne kishe ?
Cka do nxirrni si rranje tuajen,nje Buzuk,Bogdan,Bud e Fishte,Mjede,Nol,Konice apo ndonje Haxhi Qamil a sari -salltik ?
----
Ps.Kot e keni,nuk ka fuqi qe mund t`a ndale kete komb ne rrugen e emancipimit te vertete kombetar ne frymen e Rilindjes shqiptare...

----------


## ^AngeL^

> Mos fol prej Hanes , kur sdi mbylle me mire . 
> 
> Nuk lene kushtet e jetes oo zoteri e jo feja , nuk shkojn ata qe skan as 1 euro nje dite per jetese , nuk shkojn femija e ushtarve te UQK-se qe jane te lanun mas dore , dhe jo per shkak te fes .


shumica prej tyre nuk shkojne se nuk i lejne nga fanatizmi fetar.

dhe ti ose te tjere sa lene lek neper xhamia pse nuk mundoheni te krijoni nje fond per te ndihmuar ata qe skan mundesi te arsimohen.

----------


## Milkway

> shumica prej tyre nuk shkojne se nuk i lejne nga fanatizmi fetar.
> 
> dhe ti ose te tjere sa lene lek neper xhamia pse nuk mundoheni te krijoni nje fond per te ndihmuar ata qe skan mundesi te arsimohen.


te thash e sbeson , eja dhe shikoj pak vet me syt e tu pse nuk shkojn ne shkolle , prej fanatizmit fetar apo prej kushteve te renda jetesore . 

Sa per info vet jam student e sme dalin per vete njeher e jo te jap  :buzeqeshje:  . 

14 % jan ne varferi te skajshme , 45 % te pa pun dhe vetem mos thuaj qe keto jan per faj te fes .

----------


## Bardhi

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BwfN80g9C0


Sabri besimtar te krishtere ne Kosove i ke rreth 3 perqind. Nuk e dije se qfare logjike eshte qe te ja keni friken aq shume sa te kerkosh mobilizimin e 97 perqindeshin per tu shternguar per lufte. E aq me shume eshte e pa logjikshme te hyjet ne lufte me njerezit e qe vijne nga gjyshi i juaj. Nese ke ndoj shtepije te vjeter, ngritu ne tavan dhe do gjeshe ate qe ta verteton kete.
====================
JU NJE HAP- PUNA DY...

----------


## ^AngeL^

> te thash e sbeson , eja dhe shikoj pak vet me syt e tu pse nuk shkojn ne shkolle , prej fanatizmit fetar apo prej kushteve te renda jetesore . 
> 
> Sa per info vet jam student e sme dalin per vete njeher e jo te jap  . 
> 
> 14 % jan ne varferi te skajshme , 45 % te pa pun dhe vetem mos thuaj qe keto jan per faj te fes .


ok pra te besoj  :buzeqeshje:

----------

